# Today on RO



## Becca (May 14, 2009)

[align=center]*




*[/align]



[align=center]:thankyou:

*Wednesday 14th May*[/align]



[align=center]arty0002:
[/align]



[align=center]*Poor Jen feels especially rough today so I am filling in for her. Feel better soon Jen *[/align]



[align=center]**hugs**
[/align]



[align=center]*



*[/align]



[align=center]:group:
[/align]



[align=center]*Remember to add your special days to our Calendar! Otherwise they will not be mentioned! :cry2*[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]*



*[/align]



[align=center]*queenadrama's bunny Millie has passed away!*[/align]



[align=center]*Binky Free Millie *[/align]



[align=center]*Sadly Emily lost the little earless bunny before he even came to her *[/align]



[align=center]*RIP Little bun*[/align]



[align=center]**[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]*



*[/align]



[align=center]
*:welcome1:*[/align]



[align=center]*itsazoo, Moonlight, Luvmyrabbits, spurdie and *many more*! Its nice to have new members and their bunnies joining the 'forum family'*[/align]



[align=center]*:hello
*[/align]



[align=center]*



*[/align]



[align=center]*:brownbunny*[/align]



[align=center]*The worlds largest bunny has passed away! *[/align]



[align=center]*kellyrich and sunnycait have both shared pictures of their bunnies! Here and here*[/align]



[align=center]*What attracts you to a bunny?*[/align]



[align=center]*Have you entered the latest caption contest?
*[/align]



[align=center]*



*[/align]



[align=center]*SweetSassy is struggling one bunny or two? *[/align]



[align=center]*JeffS thinks []http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=46679&forum_id=48] Pancake hates him![/url] Can you help?*[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]*



*[/align]



[align=center]*:run:
*[/align]



[align=center]Standard Rex Mix Trio - Shebogan WI [/align]



[align=center]Black Rex - PA[/align]



[align=center]*:run:
*[/align]



[align=center]*



*[/align]



[align=center]*:bunnydance:*[/align]



[align=center]*5 Things A new game type thing *[/align]



[align=center]*Exams Are you doing them at the moment?*

[/align]



[align=center]*Well thats all from me today! Hope you enjoyed the news!*[/align]



[align=center]*Have a great day!*
[/align]



[align=center]
:jumpforjoy:
[/align]



[align=center]

[/align]



[align=center]*Love Beccaaaaa *[/align]


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 14, 2009)

Thank you so much for filling in for me Becca! I'm still feeling rubbish. For others who don't know this, I was feeling very dizzy today already, but I was in the supermarket, walking down the aisle and a shelf-stacker was stacking those plastic crates that hold the vegetables, and she missed the (very high) pile and it hit me, square in the head and shoulder. I've been feeling worse ever since! 

Great job  :hug:


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 14, 2009)

OMG mouse. I hope you feel better soon=(


----------



## DeniseJP (May 14, 2009)

Ouch - hope you feel better, Jen!

Denise


----------



## Numbat (May 15, 2009)

Ouch! If you're not feeling well after getting hit on the head, you should probably go see a doctor. Hope you feel better soon! :hug:

Great job with the news today Becca!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 15, 2009)

Aww thanks guys  I don't think the flying stacking crate was what made me really bad, I think it just didn't help matters. I was feeling pretty rough already and that just 'put the tin lid on it' as my dad would say!


----------

